# Never Found Gor Tex Boots To Be Really Waterproof



## CWhunt (Jun 11, 2018)

I am 69 years old and have had 8 pair of Gor Tex boots over the last 25 years.all of them partially work but they all failed within the first year or sooner.the 1st  pair I had were the best,they were Rockys when they were still made in the USA .another pair that have been  fairely good are a pair of Red Head all leather hiking boots.I have a pair of Lacrosse snakeboots that leaked the 1st time out.so when I know its going to wet out I wear Neoprene or rubber boots.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jun 11, 2018)

I guess they may work for hunting but for general working in the outside like on a construction site or backpacking, not so much.

I mean if one just wears them on an occasional  backpacking trip they may be OK. Most of the AT hikers have given up on them.
Mainly because the membrane doesn't breath very well. It gets clogged up with dirt an it even gets worse.
If you ford deep streams the water is going to go over the tops as well.

I know there are many people who like them. The salesman at Gander thought I was crazy when I wanted the non-waterproof Merrill Moabs. He said, you must like for your feet to get wet.
I said, I love it when they get wet.

I've always wondered about a pair of Gortex socks though.


----------



## Hooty Hoot (Jun 11, 2018)

Gore tex has always worked for me while the off brand membranes never have. I have never owned a pair of Rocky's that were water proof even out of the box.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 11, 2018)

They usually work when they're new, but they get over it pretty quick.


----------



## CWhunt (Jun 12, 2018)

I purchased a pair of Mucks Pursuit Snake Proof Hunting Boots that are rubber&Neoprene this last turkey season.they seem no hotter than my other gor tex snake boots,but they are a little heavier.They were as comfortable as a pair of lace-up boots.and they do keep your feet dry!


----------



## Bigmonk96 (Jun 12, 2018)

Just bought these LLBean to try this year - I have only worn them once,while working at the club,but they are comfortable & hope they keep me dry**


----------



## someguyintraffic (Jun 12, 2018)

Any footwear I have with leather construction I wipe down fully with mink oil, paying attention to load up at the seams.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jun 12, 2018)

Remember back in the 90's when duck boots were popular? I have a pair I wear canoeing in cold weather. Pretty good for cold weather and wearing around camp on a sandbar. Mine are the slip-on type, un-insulated.


----------



## Davexx1 (Jun 14, 2018)

I too have some LL Bean boots. Mine are years old, uninsulated, light and fairly comfortable, but the rubber bottoms do get warm if in direct sunlight. Beware that they are not water proof. They come from the factory with some kind of a water repellent, but eventually they will allow moisture in around where the leather top is sewn to the rubber bottom. After break in, keep them treated with a good repellent. I use Sno-Seal on mine.


----------

